# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 29



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Jan 29

Haydn
String Quartet No. 53 "The Lark"
Emerson Quartet

Good. I like the last movement in particular

Charles Ives
Symphony No. 4
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas, conductor.

I find this piece fascinating. The second movement is so noisy (in the sense of lots of different things going on). Then you have this really beautiful and more traditional 3rd "Fugue" movement (which I really really like). And then the 4th movement somehow ends up in between. The choral parts, the quiet final bars.

This piece makes it very clear to me that Ives knows exactly what he is doing. He knows what effect he is going after, and he knows how to accomplish it. Very impressive music.


----------

